# How far can you cast?



## Kam

I've heard a lot of people talk a big game on how far they can cast but I've only seen one Asia guy really get out there. Im sure a few of you guys know him or he might even be a member, smaller framed guy with a very nice custom built rod from Japan I believe. He and his cousin fish Matapeake a lot. Anyway, I've seen him get out past the buoy at Romancoke with ease, he says there is a dropoff out there. How far would you say that is? 

Anyway, my question is how far can you cast and what setup do you. I know one thing I need se? What is considered average or very far? Any tips or pointers? I can get just as far as guys with the big 12' poles with my 7' Daiwas so I bought a 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo but I don't feel like I'm getting any farther out. Granted I casting 3-5 ounces with chunk bait in a fish finder rig. Is there a proper technique for getting out farther? It is said sine guys can get out 300 yards with the pendulum swing but how normal is that? When is the proper time to release the line in the cast for distance?

Sorry for being all over the place in this post. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kam

I think I'm going to go out to the football field this weekend so I can measure my cast. I'm guessing I can get out at least 70 yards with a 7' Daiwa, top and bottom rig with a size 3 sinker. I want to at least get out 150 yards if that is even possible.


----------



## LarryB

Kam,

Getting out to the field is a great suggestion but why not connect with the distance casting group that meets on the weekends at Kennelworth Park in D.C. You would gain the benefit of their experience and casting techniques so that you can get the max distance out of your fishing equipment. A great group of fishermen who also enjoy distance casting. I'm not sure what time they usually meet on Saturdays but maybe someone will respond with the times.

LarryB


----------



## catman

Kam said:


> I think I'm going to go out to the football field this weekend so I can measure my cast. I'm guessing I can get out at least 70 yards with a 7' Daiwa, top and bottom rig with a size 3 sinker. I want to at least get out 150 yards if that is even possible.


Kam are using braided line? You should be able to at least double your distance. What reel are you using? The bigger the spool dia. the less resistance there is. We'll talk about it on the trip Aug 3rd.


----------



## PandaBearJeff

Kam said:


> I think I'm going to go out to the football field this weekend so I can measure my cast. I'm guessing I can get out at least 70 yards with a 7' Daiwa, top and bottom rig with a size 3 sinker. I want to at least get out 150 yards if that is even possible.


oh 150 is possible lol. Them distance casters use a 150g, practically a 6oz. and like 13ft poles with a low reel position and the pendulum cast. Last time i checked the distance section, they had a recent tournament and the 1st prize with the 150g was 686 ft.


----------



## turboandy

Kam said:


> I've heard a lot of people talk a big game on how far they can cast but I've only seen one Asia guy really get out there. Im sure a few of you guys know him or he might even be a member, smaller framed guy with a very nice custom built rod from Japan I believe. He and his cousin fish Matapeake a lot. Anyway, I've seen him get out past the buoy at Romancoke with ease, he says there is a dropoff out there. How far would you say that is?
> 
> Anyway, my question is how far can you cast and what setup do you. I know one thing I need se? What is considered average or very far? Any tips or pointers? I can get just as far as guys with the big 12' poles with my 7' Daiwas so I bought a 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo but I don't feel like I'm getting any farther out. Granted I casting 3-5 ounces with chunk bait in a fish finder rig. Is there a proper technique for getting out farther? It is said sine guys can get out 300 yards with the pendulum swing but how normal is that? When is the proper time to release the line in the cast for distance?
> 
> Sorry for being all over the place in this post. Thanks guys.


Many years ago Richard Burton (Longcaster) taught Sam and I to distance cast. We used to be able to hit the buoy at north beach pier on most casts when we tried for it. The next time you fish with us if you let me know I will bring one of Sam's old rods and take you to the fields behind the fast stop and show / teach you the cast if you want. His distance rods are breakaway and a star if memory serves me. Maybe he will chine in.


----------



## Kam

turboandy said:


> Many years ago Richard Burton (Longcaster) taught Sam and I to distance cast. We used to be able to hit the buoy at north beach pier on most casts when we tried for it. The next time you fish with us if you let me know I will bring one of Sam's old rods and take you to the fields behind the fast stop and show / teach you the cast if you want. His distance rods are breakaway and a star if memory serves me. Maybe he will chine in.


That would be awesome Turboandy, much appreciated!! I will actually be on that August 3rd trip do maybe after we return you could teach me a few things. 

In regards to your North Beach story, Sam actually told me that when I went out with him earlier this year. I think he said he was hitting that buoy when he was 13 years old. He also told me that there is an oyster bed out there and that is where the rockfish hang out.

Looking forward to meeting you soon.


----------



## Kam

catman said:


> Kam are using braided line? You should be able to at least double your distance. What reel are you using? The bigger the spool dia. the less resistance there is. We'll talk about it on the trip Aug 3rd.



Yes, I use braided and mono. It seems my mono guess just as far as my braided but I have a different setup on my braided. The 7' daiwas came as a combo from bass pro, nothing special, not sure what size the real is. The 10' pole is a Penn fierce 8000 reel with braid. Looking forward to the trip and learning a few things. I don't know all the technical stuff about rids and reels, just the drag and easy stuff.


----------



## Kam

LarryB said:


> Kam,
> 
> Getting out to the field is a great suggestion but why not connect with the distance casting group that meets on the weekends at Kennelworth Park in D.C. You would gain the benefit of their experience and casting techniques so that you can get the max distance out of your fishing equipment. A great group of fishermen who also enjoy distance casting. I'm not sure what time they usually meet on Saturdays but maybe someone will respond with the times.
> 
> LarryB


Great suggestion, thanks. I had no clue it existed, I hope someone can chime in. I would love to learn that skill and really get out there.


----------



## turboandy

Kam said:


> That would be awesome Turboandy, much appreciated!! I will actually be on that August 3rd trip do maybe after we return you could teach me a few things.
> 
> In regards to your North Beach story, Sam actually told me that when I went out with him earlier this year. I think he said he was hitting that buoy when he was 13 years old. He also told me that there is an oyster bed out there and that is where the rockfish hang out.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you soon.


 Yes it has been many years ago. I think he was 12 because I was thinking of entering him in a distance casting competition in the childrens division. He would have devowered the record at that time.


----------



## Kam

LarryB said:


> Kam,
> 
> Getting out to the field is a great suggestion but why not connect with the distance casting group that meets on the weekends at Kennelworth Park in D.C. You would gain the benefit of their experience and casting techniques so that you can get the max distance out of your fishing equipment. A great group of fishermen who also enjoy distance casting. I'm not sure what time they usually meet on Saturdays but maybe someone will respond with the times.
> 
> LarryB


Larry,

150 yards using a 7' daiwa rod and reel with mono is possible?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Kam said:


> I've heard a lot of people talk a big game on how far they can cast but I've only seen one Asia guy really get out there. Im sure a few of you guys know him or he might even be a member, smaller framed guy with a very nice custom built rod from Japan I believe. He and his cousin fish Matapeake a lot. Anyway, I've seen him get out past the buoy at Romancoke with ease, he says there is a dropoff out there. How far would you say that is?
> 
> Anyway, my question is how far can you cast and what setup do you. I know one thing I need se? What is considered average or very far? Any tips or pointers? I can get just as far as guys with the big 12' poles with my 7' Daiwas so I bought a 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo but I don't feel like I'm getting any farther out. Granted I casting 3-5 ounces with chunk bait in a fish finder rig. Is there a proper technique for getting out farther? It is said sine guys can get out 300 yards with the pendulum swing but how normal is that? When is the proper time to release the line in the cast for distance?
> 
> Sorry for being all over the place in this post. Thanks guys.


Dude I can get past the buoy with my 8' prevail. From what I understand it's about 80 yards but this is just what others have told me.


----------



## markedwards

About 75 yards


----------



## Sandcrab

Kam said:


> ... I can get just as far as guys with the big 12' poles...Granted I casting 3-5 ounces with chunk bait in a fish finder rig.


Doubt that very much. 

Longer rods, smaller diameter line usually wins out. Only way is to actually measure it. Went to a Long distance tournament one time in Chrisfield as an participant. Learned more from Earl and the DC guys in one day than practicing on my own. First cast I made with my 12' OM and Diawa 30GW was under 300'. After some one-on-one casting instruction by the guys my distance went up over 100" with an OTG cast! Practice helps along with good instructors! If I am not mistaken, longest cast that day was well over 800'! 

I remember Mark Edwards daughter easily outcast my sorry butt by over 100'! 

Sandcrab


----------



## catman

Sandcrab said:


> ............ If I am not mistaken, longest cast that day was well over 800'! ...........Sandcrab


WOW! 2 1/2 football fields.


----------



## bendependent

I need some one on one instruction!


----------



## surfnsam

That's cool I could use some tips to improve distance. I used to put it past the buoy at the coke but that back rail throws me off a bit and that's with a 9' ugly stick With 3oz t/b rig.
See u on the 3rd.


----------



## bayfishing12

your set up is the key, ive outcasted people on the pier or shore with 12 and 15 foot rods using a 9 foot st. Croix mojo


----------



## Orest

Maybe some really good distance casters will chine in........


----------



## Kam

Mastrbaitr said:


> Dude I can get past the buoy with my 8' prevail. From what I understand it's about 80 yards but this is just what others have told me.


So what you are telling me that I can't even cast 40 yards because from what I remember, I'm far short of the buoy. I need to rethink my life. SMH. Everyone would always admire how far I cast but i guess I was around some noncasting fisherman at the pier. I'm really looking forward to some instruction, I need that 150 yard cast in my life.


----------



## Kam

catman said:


> WOW! 2 1/2 football fields.


I have to see that with my own eyes. 

Also, quick question, distance casting is not practical in real fishing right? They are two different things, correct?


----------



## LarryB

Kam,

You've gotten some great advice and you could possibly reach the buoy with an 8 ft rod if it will cast 4-5 oz (not sure a 7' rod could handle that weight). I've fished Matapeake a couple of times but have used 12ft rods and casting past the buoy hasn't been an issue. As previously mentioned using a spinning reel with braided line or mono will work but I'd suggest a longer rod. Just like you I started out not being able to cast past the first sand bar down at hatteras and it really bothered me. That's why I was happy to learn that there was a group of fishermen in my area that maybe able to help me become a better caster. Once you get involved with distance casting you've opened yourself up to the "addiction" of wanting to see just how good you can be.

The pay-off for your fishing situations is that adding the distance casting skills helps to increase your fishing options. Most shore fishermen will use at least two rods and you need to be able to cover more water (short and long distances) until you find where the fish are. My suggestion is to connect with the local distance casters in D.C. to practice and learn good techniques that you can use for fishing on the beach, pier, rocks or wherever. I'll try to find out if they are planning to be at Kennelworth Park in D.C. this Saturday and what time.

LarryB


----------



## CoolDude

I have a 9' ultralight loaded with 12-15lb test and I can get feeding bluefish from the causeway at PLO using 3oz knife jigs (I haven't even seen anyone else on the causeway trying to reach them). I can cast any of my outfits over the wooden wall for the boat lane at the Choptank pier/bridge (Eastern side). Usually on Jonas I turn heads or get comments about getting it out there (I also notice a few guys getting it out there). On the ultralight, I switched to braid so I can use a heavier pound test and put more on.... because I sometimes end up with large fish and I worried about getting spooled if I ran into the wrong guy. However, the braid usually ends up with windknots and just doesn't last as long. On the ultralight I switched back to mono because for me, it's too expensive to change once or twice a year. In the Carolinas the reef would easily cut my braid when a fish would drag it across. The mono was waaaay more resistant. I now have a mixture of rods loaded with braid (20-50lb) or mono (12-25lb) depending on what they are best suited for. I prefer to have 2 spools for each reel, but they don't always stick two in the box. I recently bought a 13 footer I suspect will be able to launch a 3 or 4 ounce lure even further than the 9 footer...which means I be swapping lure throwing rods. 

For my bait throwing rods it depends on the bait and the fish that I'm fishing for. Honestly though, there is a big difference between distance casting and throwing bait. We're fishermen. If we cast a country mile, but the bait doesn't stay on the hook...what's the purpose? I mean, if your bait is bigger than your sinker or you have two big baits or the leaders to your baits are kinda long or the wind is blowing?...it's all going to affect the ability of your rod to throw it and the distance that it travels. Some guys just can't handle bigger fishing rods and throw more comfortably with a shorter rod. I definitely cast further with my 13's than my 15 footer. However, I seem to be more accurate with my 7-10 footers. I just wouldn't load them up with huge baits or expect them to handle just any (huge) fish. I can tell ya a few sad stories about my heavy freshwater bass rigs, 170 yds of 25lb line and 100 plus pound Tarpon when I was supposedly just fishing for panfish....it just doesn't work.


----------



## markedwards

Orest said:


> Maybe some really good distance casters will chine in........


Yeah maybe a couple will....


----------



## transamsam98

From what I can remebe a good combo with ideal hand spacing and the proper line and a locked down drag made all the difference in the world when paired with good technique . We had always used 13 foot rods (laminglass , breakaway , or star) with a nice real our preference was a diAwa emblem spooled with 12lbs rest and a 50lbs shock leader and 4-6 oz of lead. A pendulum cast when done properly took less force to acheive the same distance as a over the head cast but it took time to get the release down pack to get accurate with it. This was due to being able to load the rod and use the momentum to try launch it out. But you need some space for it as your gonna look like your dancing with it.


----------



## turboandy

markedwards said:


> Yeah maybe a couple will....


If you guys didn't know Mark has been distance casting for years and is an outstanding caster and fisherman.


----------



## Orest

I know Mark and Larry.

Just giving them a hard time.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Kam said:


> So what you are telling me that I can't even cast 40 yards because from what I remember, I'm far short of the buoy. I need to rethink my life. SMH. Everyone would always admire how far I cast but i guess I was around some noncasting fisherman at the pier. I'm really looking forward to some instruction, I need that 150 yard cast in my life.


Matched with battle 4k with 15lbs glo vis spider using 3oz and bottom rig. I've never heard of this pendulum swing, all I do is a one step overhead cast. The extra length at the bottom allows me to rip it and let the gear do the rest. Be carful of line cuts on your finger.


----------



## markedwards

Ok so here's the deal. Larry has given great advice you can't just buy distance. I spent years tournament casting for one reason, to catch more fish. Over the years I have been able to "hustle" a few guys by making a bet that I can outcast them with their surf rods vs me with an 8ft ugly stick. Going in I already knew I could hit 400+ ft with a 4oz sinker so i was playing with house money I haven't lost yet. Spinning reels and braid are like peanut butter and jelly but even then go to a field and get to know your gear. Learn where the sweet spot is and then one day while you're out on the bay you can be the first guy catching croaker on the incoming tide, the last guy catching on the outgoing, or the only one catching fish when no one else is. Going long isn't the only option but it can be the one to consistently deliver results. Once you've gotten your technique down then there's rigging a fish finder rig isn't going go as far as a clipped down pulley rig. You're going to have use a bait clip of some kind. Then there's bait to achieve max distance you're going to have to use small aerodynamic baits remember elaphant eat peanuts but they won't walk a mile for them. Good luck and go get'em!


----------



## Tommy

Kam,

There are a lot of guys out there that talk the talk and a few out there that can walk the walk.

Tips and pointers;

Longer rods generally will outcast shorter rods. Each caster has his or her limitations though....
Stiffer rods generally will outcast a limber noodle rod, even if the noodle is longer. The compressed (bent) effective length is longer on a stiffer rod than a folded noodle..
Technique trumps power. Technique and power trumps all..
Learn to use your body. The rotational power stored in your legs, hips and torso is much more powerful than your arms and shoulders.
GET YOUR ARMS EXTENDED OUT AND AWAY from your body. Get them out and learn to PULL with the left late in the cast. Read this line over and over.......

Proper gear helps a lot.

Oh yea, instruction from someone that knows what they are doing AND that knows how to get that info across is invaluable...

Tommy 





Kam said:


> I've heard a lot of people talk a big game on how far they can cast but I've only seen one Asia guy really get out there. Im sure a few of you guys know him or he might even be a member, smaller framed guy with a very nice custom built rod from Japan I believe. He and his cousin fish Matapeake a lot. Anyway, I've seen him get out past the buoy at Romancoke with ease, he says there is a dropoff out there. How far would you say that is?
> 
> Anyway, my question is how far can you cast and what setup do you. I know one thing I need se? What is considered average or very far? Any tips or pointers? I can get just as far as guys with the big 12' poles with my 7' Daiwas so I bought a 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo but I don't feel like I'm getting any farther out. Granted I casting 3-5 ounces with chunk bait in a fish finder rig. Is there a proper technique for getting out farther? It is said sine guys can get out 300 yards with the pendulum swing but how normal is that? When is the proper time to release the line in the cast for distance?
> 
> Sorry for being all over the place in this post. Thanks guys.


----------



## markedwards

There you go advice from one of the best tournament casters and Tommy!


----------



## ez2cdave

markedwards said:


> There you go advice from one of the best tournament casters and Tommy!


Hi, Mark !

The REAL question is "how far can you cast AND keep the bait on the hook" ?

LOL !


----------



## Kam

You guys are all awesome and very helpful. Thanks so much to everyone for their insights, especially the distance casters and Turboandy for offering his time for some one on one instruction next weekend. This is something that I really want to get good at so I'll keep you informed on my progress as I get better.


----------



## MulGoGi

Tommy said:


> Kam,
> 
> There are a lot of guys out there that talk the talk and a few out there that can walk the walk.
> 
> Tips and pointers;
> 
> Longer rods generally will outcast shorter rods. Each caster has his or her limitations though....
> Stiffer rods generally will outcast a limber noodle rod, even if the noodle is longer.
> 
> Tommy


Thank you for the advice. 4 to 5 years ago when I was into the distance casting and changing 18 lbs test line every week off from 525mag and abu blue yonder, your casting youtube videos were my bible before sleep.

Anyway what are these noodle sticks are for? I have gloomis imx, legend surf, and legend avid that are rated up to 4 to 8oz but somehow they dont feel like they can actually be used for casting claimed upper weighing sinker. too noodly...

Can you recommend a stiff stout rod that about 11 ft long that can cast 6 oz?

Thanks.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Kam said:


> You guys are all awesome and very helpful. Thanks so much to everyone for their insights, especially the distance casters and Turboandy for offering his time for some one on one instruction next weekend. This is something that I really want to get good at so I'll keep you informed on my progress as I get better.



Look up trebuchet on google. It's a type of siege engine. That is what I try to emulate when I cast. Casting is the same as golf or baseball. Your using your whole body as an extension of the pole to increase speed of swing. It's funny but I asked the same question u did about 2 weeks ago on a family trip to romancoke. Now I am trying to max out my current sets. Like these guys have said, I have been able to catch fish when no one else was and have been skunked when the people next to me catch fish. It finally clicked together for me on the romancoke trip. It's not about how far you can cast but can you hit the pocket where they are hanging out. However if that pocket be 150 yards out, it would be nice to be able to get it out there. Now that I know someone hit 2 1/2 football fields, it's a long road ahead but it ain't impossible. Tight lines bro maybe we will see each other at the next casting workshop they hold around here.


----------



## 1obxnut

Tommy said:


> Kam,
> 
> There are a lot of guys out there that talk the talk and a few out there that can walk the walk.
> 
> Tips and pointers;
> 
> Longer rods generally will outcast shorter rods. Each caster has his or her limitations though....
> Stiffer rods generally will outcast a limber noodle rod, even if the noodle is longer. The compressed (bent) effective length is longer on a stiffer rod than a folded noodle..
> Technique trumps power. Technique and power trumps all..
> Learn to use your body. The rotational power stored in your legs, hips and torso is much more powerful than your arms and shoulders.
> GET YOUR ARMS EXTENDED OUT AND AWAY from your body. Get them out and learn to PULL with the left late in the cast. Read this line over and over.......
> 
> Proper gear helps a lot.
> 
> Oh yea, instruction from someone that knows what they are doing AND that knows how to get that info across is invaluable...
> 
> Tommy


Arrrghhh...too much information, I cannot process it all.. LOLOLOL

Mark, just show them your bucket casting technique


----------



## Tommy

Guys,

I've spent an insane amount of time over the past 15 years on a quest to be the best caster I could be. 

When I started distance casting I was a raw 8nbait drum fisherman from NC and thought I could really put one out there until I first witnessed a 750 foot cast. It was an eye opening experience. I was a good size guy with above average strength but was having my butt kicked by over 300' on the field. I was not the fastest learner but just stubborn and dedicated enough to stick with it and had the opportunity to learn from some of the best in the USA and in the world. Reset most of the USA records along the way... 

The techniques distance casters use will absolutely make you a better caster. Learning to accelerate your payload (weight and bait) through a larger arc will both get you more distance AND help keep the bait on the hook. 

Distance alone does not make you a better fisherman but it is a very handy tool to have at your disposal. Last fall I was fishing Cape Point on a slow day. I bombed one out long and BAM, hooked up with a puppy drum. Spent the next couple of hours catching 13 puppies on 16 casts. Just a few others were catching, all on long casts. 

Tommy


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've spent an insane amount of time over the past 15 years on a quest to be the best caster I could be.
> 
> When I started distance casting I was a raw 8nbait drum fisherman from NC and thought I could really put one out there until I first witnessed a 750 foot cast. It was an eye opening experience. I was a good size guy with above average strength but was having my butt kicked by over 300' on the field. I was not the fastest learner but just stubborn and dedicated enough to stick with it and had the opportunity to learn from some of the best in the USA and in the world. Reset most of the USA records along the way...
> 
> The techniques distance casters use will absolutely make you a better caster. Learning to accelerate your payload (weight and bait) through a larger arc will both get you more distance AND help keep the bait on the hook.
> 
> Distance alone does not make you a better fisherman but it is a very handy tool to have at your disposal. Last fall I was fishing Cape Point on a slow day. I bombed one out long and BAM, hooked up with a puppy drum. Spent the next couple of hours catching 13 puppies on 16 casts. Just a few others were catching, all on long casts.
> 
> Tommy



I understand the increase in speed with larger arc.....it's the same thing as riding a carousel....outside moves faster than the inside due to increase in distance traveled during the same amout of time and velocity. The thing is I don't want to carry around a huge surf rod. 11' is the max I will go due to transport issues and laziness on my part. What's the max range should I expect using braid on a spinning combo if the rod action, spool size, and guide sizes are the same but the prices are different? Do I really need a lighter more expensive setup for more distance or can I compensate with added weight on the back end for more leverage when pulling down


----------



## MulGoGi

Mastrbaitr said:


> I understand the increase in speed with larger arc.....it's the same thing as riding a carousel....outside moves faster than the inside due to increase in distance traveled during the same amout of time and velocity. The thing is I don't want to carry around a huge surf rod. 11' is the max I will go due to transport issues and laziness on my part. What's the max range should I expect using braid on a spinning combo if the rod action, spool size, and guide sizes are the same but the prices are different? Do I really need a lighter more expensive setup for more distance or can I compensate with added weight on the back end for more leverage when pulling down


11 feet... butt to reel seat as close as you can so that you can obtain the maximum perpendicular distance between the point of leverage (reel seat) and the sinker while get that equivalent rate of angular displacement per time (degree/sec?) may be the key?


----------



## markedwards

Like Tommy I thought I was casting long until I went to my first tournament too.I left there and said I'm going to learn how to cast that far too, I spent a hours on the field and soaked up every tip that offered.after spending all that time on the field I walked off owning all the records for spinning reels and switched to fishing tournaments. It took me a few tournaments to realize I don't need to over fill my reels because I spent more time cutting line than fishing. Now have I had days when I was casting over the fish? Yes but I have had more days where distance helped and not just straight out I have moved up the beach and poached a few from other guys.

How far can you cast and keep bait on the hook? Depends on the bait, rig, and hook. So let's just say 150 yards anything farther and you're going to have to use synthetic bait because at the end of the cast your bait is hitting the water at 40-70mph.

The bucket cast?.....they're not ready for that yet.


----------



## Tommy

MulGoGi,

My (Cast Pro Series) 11' 3-6 oz rod will handle 6 oz with NO problem. It is underrated just a bit and has not trouble with 7.

Here is a you tube clip showing prototype testing on the rod;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n43S3o5upmE

Tommy



MulGoGi said:


> Thank you for the advice. 4 to 5 years ago when I was into the distance casting and changing 18 lbs test line every week off from 525mag and abu blue yonder, your casting youtube videos were my bible before sleep.
> 
> Anyway what are these noodle sticks are for? I have gloomis imx, legend surf, and legend avid that are rated up to 4 to 8oz but somehow they dont feel like they can actually be used for casting claimed upper weighing sinker. too noodly...
> 
> Can you recommend a stiff stout rod that about 11 ft long that can cast 6 oz?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Tommy

Be careful not to get the reel seat too close to the butt on any surf rod that is going to be used to throw heavy payloads. While the shorter butt to seat distance will technically allow the rod to come through faster, the shorter handle length can cause problems. A caster with longer arms will feel "bound up' and not be comfortable with the shorter handle. Also, with a heavy payload the shorter handle becomes a liability as you lose valuable leverage which will actually make you lose speed.

Tommy 



MulGoGi said:


> 11 feet... butt to reel seat as close as you can so that you can obtain the maximum perpendicular distance between the point of leverage (reel seat) and the sinker while get that equivalent rate of angular displacement per time (degree/sec?) may be the key?


----------



## Tommy

Look for a quality rod rated for the payloads you want to cast. Modern Carbon Fiber is better than fiberglass or even the graphite rods of a decade or so ago. 

Distance rods are not necessarily lightweight. Some of my tournament rods are big heavy beasts that I would not want to fish with. A good carbon fiber rod will give you power in a lighter package than an older fiberglass stick.

Try as many as you can and find what works best for you.

Tommy 



Mastrbaitr said:


> I understand the increase in speed with larger arc.....it's the same thing as riding a carousel....outside moves faster than the inside due to increase in distance traveled during the same amout of time and velocity. The thing is I don't want to carry around a huge surf rod. 11' is the max I will go due to transport issues and laziness on my part. What's the max range should I expect using braid on a spinning combo if the rod action, spool size, and guide sizes are the same but the prices are different? Do I really need a lighter more expensive setup for more distance or can I compensate with added weight on the back end for more leverage when pulling down


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Nothing worse than not being able to reach the hot spot.
Good advice from Tommy. 
I know some Carp fishing that can really get it out there.
Taller fishermen tend to have an advantage as well... so much for midgets like me.


----------



## LarryB

Kam,

Sorry for the late reply but the distance casting group usually gets together on Sunday afternoons at around 5:00 pm at the park. Happy to see such a great discussion with valuable input from both Mark and Tommy. I hope that this might help more fishermen understand that distance casting techniques are great tools that can help you maximize the effectiveness of you own fishing equipment. 

Everyone responding appears to be excited about fishing so let's remember that inorder to become good at any task the first step is practice. All the best,

LarryB


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Tommy said:


> Look for a quality rod rated for the payloads you want to cast. Modern Carbon Fiber is better than fiberglass or even the graphite rods of a decade or so ago.
> 
> Distance rods are not necessarily lightweight. Some of my tournament rods are big heavy beasts that I would not want to fish with. A good carbon fiber rod will give you power in a lighter package than an older fiberglass stick.
> 
> Try as many as you can and find what works best for you.
> 
> Tommy


Thanks for the advice! If I could ask one more thing please? I am in the search for a new rod(s) because I recently downgraded to a penn battle 5k from 6k on a 10' prevail. The size difference is negligible but the weight difference and how the rod feels in my hands is amazing. No lie around the same time my father cleaned out his old fishing gear and I was able to pick up a Diawa BG 30, Penn 850ss, and a custom fiberglass 10'6" 2pc rod from the 80's. I learned from my first mistake when getting back into fishing with the 6k and prevail match up and will not be taking the advice from the BPS clerk ever. I have realized that the weight distribution of the reel and where it sits affects the balance and leverage with what you said to mulgogi. With the heavy weight of the battle 6k and 850ss which length cast pro would best match the reels?


----------



## gogorome

Mastrbaitr said:


> Thanks for the advice! If I could ask one more thing please? I am in the search for a new rod(s) because I recently downgraded to a penn battle 5k from 6k on a 10' prevail. The size difference is negligible but the weight difference and how the rod feels in my hands is amazing. No lie around the same time my father cleaned out his old fishing gear and I was able to pick up a Diawa BG 30, Penn 850ss, and a custom fiberglass 10'6" 2pc rod from the 80's. I learned from my first mistake when getting back into fishing with the 6k and prevail match up and will not be taking the advice from the BPS clerk ever. I have realized that the weight distribution of the reel and where it sits affects the balance and leverage with what you said to mulgogi. With the heavy weight of the battle 6k and 850ss which length cast pro would best match the reels?


I have a battle 6k with a 10 footer also.. I was also stuck between the 5 and 6k, but chose the 6k just for line capacity .. I didnt think the 1 oz. difference in weight would be significant... im thinking of a 5k now for my other 10'er ..


----------



## Tommy

MB,

It really depends on what you are targeting and how much weight you plan to throw. Both of the mentions reels are big, especially the 8500ss. The 6000 would balance out OK on the CPS 11'3-6, better on the 12' 3-7 and very nicely on the 12'8" 4-8. The 8500ss is a different beast. I would say the 12' 3-7 or the 12'8" 4-8. The CPS 13' 6-10 would balance GREAT combined with the 8500ss. I do not offer the 6-10 I a spinner from the factory but one you could always go custom. Neither of these reels are particularly suited for long-casting due to the shape of the spools but I'd give (opinion) the nod to the battle based on the slightly longer spool.

Tommy 



Mastrbaitr said:


> Thanks for the advice! If I could ask one more thing please? I am in the search for a new rod(s) because I recently downgraded to a penn battle 5k from 6k on a 10' prevail. The size difference is negligible but the weight difference and how the rod feels in my hands is amazing. No lie around the same time my father cleaned out his old fishing gear and I was able to pick up a Diawa BG 30, Penn 850ss, and a custom fiberglass 10'6" 2pc rod from the 80's. I learned from my first mistake when getting back into fishing with the 6k and prevail match up and will not be taking the advice from the BPS clerk ever. I have realized that the weight distribution of the reel and where it sits affects the balance and leverage with what you said to mulgogi. With the heavy weight of the battle 6k and 850ss which length cast pro would best match the reels?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Tommy said:


> MB,
> 
> It really depends on what you are targeting and how much weight you plan to throw. Both of the mentions reels are big, especially the 8500ss. The 6000 would balance out OK on the CPS 11'3-6, better on the 12' 3-7 and very nicely on the 12'8" 4-8. The 8500ss is a different beast. I would say the 12' 3-7 or the 12'8" 4-8. The CPS 13' 6-10 would balance GREAT combined with the 8500ss. I do not offer the 6-10 I a spinner from the factory but one you could always go custom. Neither of these reels are particularly suited for long-casting due to the shape of the spools but I'd give (opinion) the nod to the battle based on the slightly longer spool.
> 
> Tommy


Funny story.....one of the guides on my prevail broke yesterday so now the battle 5k needs a buddy too. I have been looking at your 11' 3-6 rod as a nice companion for the 5k. I am by no means the serious fisherman so the most bait I will throw is cut bait or BW. Distance casting is definitely something I would like to do on the side but from what others have said on the thread I want to be able to keep the bait on the hook. I plan on using no more than 4-6 oz, 8 max. With the 12'8" will the bait stay on. I will mainly be using bottom rig and river rig fishing the cheasapeake bay.


----------



## Tommy

First, let me apologize to Kam for what has turned into a thread hijack. What started as a thread about distance has transformed into a discussion about my rods. Sorry.

Yes, you can keep the bait on the hook with the 12'8" 4-8....  It is designed to deliver baits out far and does so very well. I think either the 11' 3-6 or the 12'8" 4-8 would work great for you....

Now back to the subject... 

If you want or need info on my rods just start a thread in the distance or Carolina Cast Pro forums. PM or email will work also.

Tommy 



Mastrbaitr said:


> Funny story.....one of the guides on my prevail broke yesterday so now the battle 5k needs a buddy too. I have been looking at your 11' 3-6 rod as a nice companion for the 5k. I am by no means the serious fisherman so the most bait I will throw is cut bait or BW. Distance casting is definitely something I would like to do on the side but from what others have said on the thread I want to be able to keep the bait on the hook. I plan on using no more than 4-6 oz, 8 max. With the 12'8" will the bait stay on. I will mainly be using bottom rig and river rig fishing the cheasapeake bay.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM

I use Diawa sealine's 9ft and 4oz weight. I fish a lot of places and lots of times I have ppl watching me cast and I think I'm getting out but I'm going to a field today and see just what I'm doing . I always catch fish and have no problem with bait staying on (long as it's fresh) if I can get 2 fields out of my cast I'm in. Just need a teacher and I'll be a star student. Tight lines fellows


----------



## striperone

Ive been casting along time and also very long distances and most people in SMD dont even come close to me casting.Some people have seen me cast and go crazy lol.For one the distance casters are not using 12;13 ft rods there using 15/17 ft rods and they do not have normal reel seats nor guides at least get that right.And no i dont care who you are your not getting even close to 150 yrds with a 9ft or even a 10 ft rod and ive got money on it,Larger the rod and thinner the braid farther your getting out plus 6-10 ounce should do,And your not throwing that weight on a 7-8-9 ft rod period to 100 Yrds or more


----------



## striperone

*150 yards on a 7-8-9 ft rod not going to happen*

Oh and your not going to get two football feilds on ant 9ft rod im glad i got my boots on jesus the storys they tell lol


----------



## striperone

Oh also the best distance caster in the USA is Tommy farmer from Carolina for sure


----------



## catman

striperone said:


> Ive been casting along time and also very long distances and most people in SMD dont even come close to me casting.Some people have seen me cast and go crazy lol.For one the distance casters are not using 12;13 ft rods there using 15/17 ft rods and they do not have normal reel seats nor guides at least get that right.And no i dont care who you are your not getting even close to 150 yrds with a 9ft or even a 10 ft rod and ive got money on it,Larger the rod and thinner the braid farther your getting out plus 6-10 ounce should do,And your not throwing that weight on a 7-8-9 ft rod period to 100 Yrds or more


You're on. PM me with your wager. I'll make it simple, 10' Tica heaver w/17# Power Pro casting an 8 oz sinker. I'll even give you a handicap - I'm just recovering from a shoulder replacement and I'm 70 yrs old. The ball is now in your court.


----------



## QBALL

opcorn:


----------



## striperone

500.00 cash all im going to use is my 12ft tsunami and 8oz casting weight 40lb power pro ill be at point lookout on wensday all day till around 2 am bring cash oh and im only 54 and oh also have titanium in my casting shoulder tell you what ill even spot you 20 yds........I like that Qball lol..........OH also Catman you know me from point lookout ounce you find out who i am i gaurantee you will cancel out


----------



## catman

Dude you've got it all wrong. This isn't a casting contest. I could give a rats a$$ how far you can cast or who you are. You said and I quote "And no i dont care who you are your not getting even close to 150 yrds with a 9ft or even a 10 ft rod and ive got money on it." I calling you're bluff that I can cast 150 yds with a 10' rod. We'll set a date mutual to both of us at Poly High School field in Baltimore where I'll cast a 10'er 150yds and pocket your $500.00. Balls in your court again.


----------



## mungk

can i come watch?


----------



## catman

mungk said:


> can i come watch?


Absolutely, I'm hoping a bunch of folks come.


----------



## tripleheetheet

The further you throw,remember the more you have to reel back in. And your arms can get very tired if you're fishing the whole day.. Most distance casters use shock leaders at the end to prevent from snapping the rig or losing it. Best to just watch YouTube videos and do whatever feels right I think accuracy counts more then length especially if you are on a pier bc if you're usually on the pier you already 100 yards out already or more. And you don't want to crosslines with other people on a tight.. Keep practicing on the pier..there's nothing like catching a good fishing rig


----------



## tripleheetheet

The set up I use is Daiwa saltiga rod and reel combo that is 15 foot three-piece with a 8 ounce sinker and I can easily hit over hundred yards but 65 pound braided line powerPro with the shockleader. I don't like to cast over hundred yards because that's a lot of reeling back in


----------



## catman

I really don't find the need to do much casting since I normally fish from my 25' Pro Line Walkaround. I do however enjoy pier fishing with some friends. Very relaxing.


----------



## markedwards

Let's see if I am clear a 450ft cast using an 8ft rod? 10ft? And 8oz with 500 on the table? Im in and I'll do it with a 4oz or how about 3oz with an 11ft rod?


----------



## catman

markedwards said:


> Let's see if I am clear a 450ft cast using an 8ft rod? 10ft? And 8oz with 500 on the table? Im in and I'll do it with a 4oz or how about 3oz with an 11ft rod?


I think Striperone opened the wrong can of worms.


----------



## Shooter

Got ya all beat,,, I can cast all the way out into the water with everyone one of my rods


----------



## QBALL

opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W.

Hello Kam...

There are several groups of Asian's (Groups) that use High End Gear that fish that area. If you're talking about the Duo that fishe SPSP in the Spring I believe he's Korean and is also a Solid Distance Caster. 

Let me start of by saying I'm no longer active in distance casting but when I was I was Average and only focused on the Ground Cast. 

Ok First of all last time I measured the Buoy at Romancoke (Laser Range finder) it was at least 130 yards out. It looks like it's closer in but trust me unless a storm has moved it it's not as close as you think. 

When you ask about distance on this board you will get some crazy numbers and most wont be backed up with PROOF. HOWEVER LarryB and Mark Edwards are the real deal so if that say that they can cast _________, you can believe it..

As far as what's average that a loaded question.. Average for who??? Average for a Angler? or Average for a guy that is obsessed with distance? I would say if you put ten anglers on a field with Weight and simulated bait I would guess that the average would be about 75-85 yards (Measured), and a distance caster being 130+ yards.

I will say that the gear is important but not as much as some may think. When I was active in the sport and would go to a pier to fish I always had people stop and watch me cast, and they always said,,,, "Nice cast!, but if I had that High End Gear _________" which is total BS,,, for the distance I achieved it took me hours and hours of spending time on the field working on my cast. The gear compliments the cast but not a shortcut..

If you want ultimate distance everything about your setup must be right. Everything has to be setup for Distance.. Spool Setup, Rod, Line, rigs, and bait.. It all works together..

Last time I checked the record was over 900ft, but it's been a while since I've look it up..




Kam said:


> I've heard a lot of people talk a big game on how far they can cast but I've only seen one Asia guy really get out there. Im sure a few of you guys know him or he might even be a member, smaller framed guy with a very nice custom built rod from Japan I believe. He and his cousin fish Matapeake a lot. Anyway, I've seen him get out past the buoy at Romancoke with ease, he says there is a dropoff out there. How far would you say that is?
> 
> Anyway, my question is how far can you cast and what setup do you. I know one thing I need se? What is considered average or very far? Any tips or pointers? I can get just as far as guys with the big 12' poles with my 7' Daiwas so I bought a 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo but I don't feel like I'm getting any farther out. Granted I casting 3-5 ounces with chunk bait in a fish finder rig. Is there a proper technique for getting out farther? It is said sine guys can get out 300 yards with the pendulum swing but how normal is that? When is the proper time to release the line in the cast for distance?
> 
> Sorry for being all over the place in this post. Thanks guys.


----------



## pods

I used to cast 200 yards, until I measured it.
(I have paced off a 146 yard one, weight only)
Beach? 100-120 tops.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Kwesi W. said:


> Hello Kam...
> 
> There are several groups of Asian's (Groups) that use High End Gear that fish that area. If you're talking about the Duo that fishe SPSP in the Spring I believe he's Korean and is also a Solid Distance Caster.
> 
> Let me start of by saying I'm no longer active in distance casting but when I was I was Average and only focused on the Ground Cast.
> 
> Ok First of all last time I measured the Buoy at Romancoke (Laser Range finder) it was at least 130 yards out. It looks like it's closer in but trust me unless a storm has moved it it's not as close as you think.
> 
> When you ask about distance on this board you will get some crazy numbers and most wont be backed up with PROOF. HOWEVER LarryB and Mark Edwards are the real deal so if that say that they can cast _________, you can believe it..
> 
> As far as what's average that a loaded question.. Average for who??? Average for a Angler? or Average for a guy that is obsessed with distance? I would say if you put ten anglers on a field with Weight and simulated bait I would guess that the average would be about 75-85 yards (Measured), and a distance caster being 130+ yards.
> 
> I will say that the gear is important but not as much as some may think. When I was active in the sport and would go to a pier to fish I always had people stop and watch me cast, and they always said,,,, "Nice cast!, but if I had that High End Gear _________" which is total BS,,, for the distance I achieved it took me hours and hours of spending time on the field working on my cast. The gear compliments the cast but not a shortcut..
> 
> If you want ultimate distance everything about your setup must be right. Everything has to be setup for Distance.. Spool Setup, Rod, Line, rigs, and bait.. It all works together..
> 
> Last time I checked the record was over 900ft, but it's been a while since I've look it up..


 900ft.........this hill just got a whole lot steeper.


----------



## catman

WHERE IS STRIPERONE ? I was just starting to enjoy the back and forth bantering. Heck it's all in fun anyway. No harm meant.


----------



## BigWillJ

Hell, I can't cast as far as Mark, Tommy, or Larry, with either of them having one arm tied behind their backs, so I'm staying out of this banter.....though it has been an enjoyable read....


----------



## MulGoGi

pods said:


> I used to cast 200 yards, until I measured it.
> (I have paced off a 146 yard one, weight only)
> Beach? 100-120 tops.


haha I feel you...

let me join the contest. 11 ft 5oz spot head 150yds. 500$.


----------



## markedwards

Its a little late in the year but we need another fisherman's casting tournament. Choose your setup and enter any one or all 4 events weight and small bait, weight and big bait, metal, and plug toss. Then just just fun add a little texas flavor and do a shark toss casting 1lb of lead and a bait any guesses on what rods were up to this task?


----------



## MulGoGi

150lbs pp braided line
1lb weight
big really big chunk of mackeral
7ft extremely stout rod

30 yds? maybe...?


----------



## striperone

Jesus im here working which i hope some of you do .Like i said im not going to baltimore or any bull**** area period ill be at point lookout Wensday all day.I want to see anyone of you that can cast anywhere near 100yds with a 7ft/10 rod period sorry Catman but your full of it .Like i said ill be there wensday period.I dont talk any **** dont have to but i can see from this thread alot of you cant count yrds at all and have a big imagination.And theres not a damn one on here casting 900 feet period.The distance between the end of the pier to the shore is around 90 yds and i bet not one of you can hit it period but i bet you i can almost everytime been there done that.Have had **** talkers meet me before and when they did on alot of subjects including physical they walked away with there feelings hurt .


----------



## striperone

Oh and no i didnt open the wrong can of worms.Most def called alot of you bull****ters out and always will call you out.


----------



## catman

striperone said:


> Oh and no i didnt open the wrong can of worms.Most def called alot of you bull****ters out and always will call you out.


Come to Baltimore with $1500.00 because the are two other board members who want in on the wager. If you're so sure about no one being able to reach 150 yds. with a 10' stick it should be a very profitable drive for you. So either put up or shut up. AMEN!


----------



## QBALL

opcorn:


----------



## markedwards

striperone said:


> Ive been casting along time and also very long distances and most people in SMD dont even come close to me casting.Some people have seen me cast and go crazy lol.For one the distance casters are not using 12;13 ft rods there using 15/17 ft rods and they do not have normal reel seats nor guides at least get that right.And no i dont care who you are your not getting even close to 150 yrds with a 9ft or even a 10 ft rod and ive got money on it,Larger the rod and thinner the braid farther your getting out plus 6-10 ounce should do,And your not throwing that weight on a 7-8-9 ft rod period to 100 Yrds or more


I beg to differ sir. I used off the shelf gear and I fish with it. As far as any of your challenges I would happily accept them however I'm driving 3-4hrs to do them. How about we meet somewhere between Newark DE and your hometown. Since we're both working stiffs I won't hold to the 500 let's say 50 instead. Now I have hit 430ft using an 8ft rod with a reel loaded with braid and if you would like to search for my review of the black mamba you'll see that I threw a 3oz sinker 470 feet so I have no doubt I'm taking your money we just have to agree on where ill be taking it from. Oh and I've been casting for a long time too and claim I make I definitely back it up the numbers I'm claiming are from a GPS with a +\- 9ft so I err low and subtract 9 feet from the display. People watch me cast too and make the same comments about my gear so over the years I have used ugly sticks just to show its not just the gear there is some technique involved. So let's do this.


----------



## QBALL

:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD

oh, look at that, bravado done gone and got its foot stuck in its mouth and now its time to put up or shut up...must not know who Mark Edwards is...


----------



## QBALL

I think id like to watch this competition and try to learn from these guys .ill be the one scribbling notes and filming on my phone lol.


----------



## MulGoGi

so are we going to a field trip down to va beach?


----------



## Garboman

markedwards said:


> I beg to differ sir. I used off the shelf gear and I fish with it. As far as any of your challenges I would happily accept them however I'm driving 3-4hrs to do them. How about we meet somewhere between Newark DE and your hometown. Since we're both working stiffs I won't hold to the 500 let's say 50 instead. Now I have hit 430ft using an 8ft rod with a reel loaded with braid and if you would like to search for my review of the black mamba you'll see that I threw a 3oz sinker 470 feet so I have no doubt I'm taking your money we just have to agree on where ill be taking it from. Oh and I've been casting for a long time too and claim I make I definitely back it up the numbers I'm claiming are from a GPS with a +\- 9ft so I err low and subtract 9 feet from the display. People watch me cast too and make the same comments about my gear so over the years I have used ugly sticks just to show its not just the gear there is some technique involved. So let's do this.


After Mark Edwards takes some of your money and you want to head down to Hatteras to regroup 

Look me up at the Rodanthe Pier and I will take what money you have left from your East coast Journey and quest to locate and provide milk money to casters who have had more practice that you

I am pretty sure I can locate a nine or ten foot original Fenwick Drum rod that can get a cast off of 150 yards or better using seven-eight ounces and 17 pound line using a $100 Daiwa SL30SH conventional reel


----------



## Mastrbaitr

So then it doesn't matter what weight you use on what ever rod as long as you have the technique to compensate for the extra flex? If so what are the limitations of an overhead cast?


----------



## turboandy

Mastrbaitr said:


> So then it doesn't matter what weight you use on what ever rod as long as you have the technique to compensate for the extra flex? If so what are the limitations of an overhead cast?


Sure it matters, Years ago and I mean 15 or so Sam and I had Diawa Eliminator rods, we thought they were the ticket and thought we could cast. After Richard taught us to long cast we exploded every one we owned. Went to the Star and Breakaway rods and never looked back. And we would be considered on the low end of the distance casters. You guys that have never seen a longcaster heave one owe it to yourself to watch. And most of them will gladly show you how and have you casting farther than you thought you could in just a short while. Now days we just put the Katherine on top of the fish and drop  Maybe Mark will give a demo sometime, that is when he is not collecting on bets


----------



## turboandy

Maybe Kam will chine in on what he saw and learned last Sunday.


----------



## QBALL

turboandy said:


> sure it matters, years ago and i mean 15 or so sam and i had diawa eliminator rods, we thought they were the ticket and thought we could cast. After richard taught us to long cast we exploded every one we owned. Went to the star and breakaway rods and never looked back. And we would be considered on the low end of the distance casters. You guys that have never seen a longcaster heave one owe it to yourself to watch. And most of them will gladly show you how and have you casting farther than you thought you could in just a short while. Now days we just put the katherine on top of the fish and drop  maybe mark will give a demo sometime, that is when he is not collecting on bets :d


is it possible to get any of these experts together for like a casting demo/clinic? I for one could seriously benefit from this if so.


----------



## 1obxnut

Mark..he's ready for the bucket cast!!! C'Mon man!! pleeeease!!!!


----------



## Garboman

QBALL said:


> is it possible to get any of these experts together for like a casting demo/clinic? I for one could seriously benefit from this if so.


I am not an expert so I cannot attend the clinic, my method of casting is different and I would not recommend it as it takes extra space and can be annoying to bystanders as you have to ask them to move back further than with a normal drum cast

I am on Hatteras at the moment

If you fellas want to come to Rodanthe Pier and fish, I will be there 

If you come to Rodanthe Pier in late October some of the best casters in the World will be out there during a NE or SE blow and I know around seven or eight of them that will have no problem getting 150 yards with a ten foot old school fiberglas drum rod with a 32 tip and a decent conventional reel and a 5-8 ounce sinker

I would suggest contacting Tommy Farmer and paying him to teach you

Come to think of it I should also pay Tommy Farmer to teach me


----------



## Sql

striperone said:


> Jesus im here working which i hope some of you do .Like i said im not going to baltimore or any bull**** area period ill be at point lookout Wensday all day.I want to see anyone of you that can cast anywhere near 100yds with a 7ft/10 rod period sorry Catman but your full of it .Like i said ill be there wensday period.I dont talk any **** dont have to but i can see from this thread alot of you cant count yrds at all and have a big imagination.And theres not a damn one on here casting 900 feet period.The distance between the end of the pier to the shore is around 90 yds and i bet not one of you can hit it period but i bet you i can almost everytime been there done that.Have had **** talkers meet me before and when they did on alot of subjects including physical they walked away with there feelings hurt .


_ ..."The distance between the end of the pier to the shore is around 90 yds and i bet not one of you can hit it period..."_ I think part of the dispute stems from striperone's under-estimation of the distance. From DNR http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/fishptlookout.asp, bottom of page says the distance between the end of the pier to the shore is more than 230 yds (710 feet), not 90 yds! So, when striperone casted over 230 yds (the length of the pier), he believes he only casted about 90 yds. Thus, someone casting 900 yds is casting 10 times the length of the length of PLO pier and that is just not believable to him (I don't think anyone can believe that either if you have been on that pier!) Therefore, it seems, understanding striperone's distance assumption resolves the dispute.

BTW, before this thread, I have never imagined 900-yard casting. It's an eye opener.

Also BTW, since turboandy mentioned Longcaster, I'm lucky to have met Richard once on a pier many a years ago. It was with over-casting sky, evening fast going into night. There was few people on the pier. He came and started casting, and long, of course. Fish action was not great that night, so I approached him and asked him about how he was able to cast long seemingly with no effort. He was very nice and stopped and told me some techniques. He also told me that I would need a shock leader and proceeded using his own lines to show me how to tie one, under the pier light. It was so great that he spent that time with me that night. He invited me to the long casting gathering on weekends but I never had the time to go to one. But I'm still benefiting from the lessons he generously taught me that night. Thank you Longcaster!


----------



## Mastrbaitr

turboandy said:


> Sure it matters, Years ago and I mean 15 or so Sam and I had Diawa Eliminator rods, we thought they were the ticket and thought we could cast. After Richard taught us to long cast we exploded every one we owned. Went to the Star and Breakaway rods and never looked back. And we would be considered on the low end of the distance casters. You guys that have never seen a longcaster heave one owe it to yourself to watch. And most of them will gladly show you how and have you casting farther than you thought you could in just a short while. Now days we just put the Katherine on top of the fish and drop  Maybe Mark will give a demo sometime, that is when he is not collecting on bets


Hmmm , ic. I have been practicing using my short rods and mixing different weights to see how each react. What techniques could you use to counter rod exploding?


----------



## turboandy

Mastrbaitr said:


> Hmmm , ic. I have been practicing using my short rods and mixing different weights to see how each react. What techniques could you use to counter rod exploding?


The only thing I can suggest is don't hit it too hard. All I can tell you is after Richard taught us to longcast we got good rods and never looked back. And like I said earlier , I'm far from a distance casting expert. Now we just put the Katherine on top of the fish and drop like we did this past Saturday


----------



## Kam

turboandy said:


> Maybe Kam will chine in on what he saw and learned last Sunday.


Thanks for the lessons Turboandy!! What a difference technique combined with the right equipment make. Let me say that Turboandy put it out there over a fence, the width of a football field with minimal effort and even had to pull back as not to hit anyone's property using the pendulum swing with a 15' breakaway. He taught it to me, 11 to 3 and smoothly away. Now I'm not a small dude so he only allowed me to gently toss it and basically only guiding it, the sinker traveled a good distance. I could only imagine where it would have ended up with so effort and more technique. With that said, 150 yards at least with that rod and weight is no sweat, dare I say even for a novice like me.


----------



## Kam

turboandy said:


> Maybe Kam will chine in on what he saw and learned last Sunday.


Turboandy also gave me a few nice tips on overhead casting and with practice, I'm sure it will greatly impact my casting abilities even with my 7' Daiwas and 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo. With all of that being said, I can say that your gear does make a difference, it might not be everything but it surely helps. But at the end of the day, if you can't read where the fish are likely to be then it doesn't matter how far you cast.

On another note, whatever happened with the challenge/bet that was offered. I'd be down for a day of fishing and watching you guys cast while talking big ****.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Kam said:


> Turboandy also gave me a few nice tips on overhead casting and with practice, I'm sure it will greatly impact my casting abilities even with my 7' Daiwas and 10' Penn Fierce 8000 combo. With all of that being said, I can say that your gear does make a difference, it might not be everything but it surely helps. But at the end of the day, if you can't read where the fish are likely to be then it doesn't matter how far you cast.
> 
> On another note, whatever happened with the challenge/bet that was offered. I'd be down for a day of fishing and watching you guys cast while talking big ****.


I just wanna see a long cast in person but making side bets would be a fun way of catching fish during group trips.


----------



## Tommy

I really try to keep out of these internet &^#$ measuring contests.......

and probably should now... 

Is casting 150 yards with a 10' rod possible?? With the right rod and a technically sound caster with a bit of power... YES

Here is a clip of some rod testing from a couple years ago using a basic toss back Hatteras style beach cast and an 11' rod. Notice I'm not doing anything crazy or even winding up with an OTG or pendulum cast. Just a simple hatteras cast, longest being 167 yards with a fishing reel loaded with mono (not a tournament reel) which is just over 500'. If I used a tweaked tournament reel I could easily add 100' or more. A 10' rod will come in a little shorter but will still get the job done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n43S3o5upmE

My advice to striperone would be to stay home and not take this bet. Some of these guys can bomb it out there. They will hurt your feelings and take your money. 

Back to the sidelines....

Tommy

ps, there was mention above of a 900 yard cast. Probably a typo but 900 yards is not happening. The current world record is around 315 yards (I did not check the records, working from memory) which comes in around 945 feet, not yards.


----------



## Kam

Tommy said:


> I really try to keep out of these internet &^#$ measuring contests.......
> 
> and probably should now...
> 
> Is casting 150 yards with a 10' rod possible?? With the right rod and a technically sound caster with a bit of power... YES
> 
> Here is a clip of some rod testing from a couple years ago using a basic toss back Hatteras style beach cast and an 11' rod. Notice I'm not doing anything crazy or even winding up with an OTG or pendulum cast. Just a simple hatteras cast, longest being 167 yards with a fishing reel loaded with mono (not a tournament reel) which is just over 500'. If I used a tweaked tournament reel I could easily add 100' or more. A 10' rod will come in a little shorter but will still get the job done.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n43S3o5upmE
> 
> My advice to striperone would be to stay home and not take this bet. Some of these guys can bomb it out there. They will hurt your feelings and take your money.
> 
> Back to the sidelines....
> 
> Tommy
> 
> ps, there was mention above of a 900 yard cast. Probably a typo but 900 yards is not happening. The current world record is around 315 yards (I did not check the records, working from memory) which comes in around 945 feet, not yards.


Thanks for being a voice of reason and clarity Tommy.


----------



## DougVNg

Post # 100.Bravo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kam

DougVNg said:


> Post # 100.Bravo!!!!!!!!


Do I get some kind of award or title to my P&S account fir starting this thread? Lol!


----------



## catman

Kam said:


> Do I get some kind of award or title to my P&S account fir starting this thread? Lol!


It certainly has provided some interesting reading to say the least.


----------



## Sql

Tommy said:


> ps, there was mention above of a 900 yard cast. Probably a typo but 900 yards is not happening. The current world record is around 315 yards (I did not check the records, working from memory) which comes in around 945 feet, not yards.


Thank you for making a clarification. On the other hand, 900 yards is do-able if the rig loaded with bait and 8 oz of lead is missile blasted away.


----------



## 9 rock

Sandcrab said:


> Doubt that very much.
> 
> Longer rods, smaller diameter line usually wins out. Only way is to actually measure it. Went to a Long distance tournament one time in Chrisfield as an participant. Learned more from Earl and the DC guys in one day than practicing on my own. First cast I made with my 12' OM and Diawa 30GW was under 300'. After some one-on-one casting instruction by the guys my distance went up over 100" with an OTG cast! Practice helps along with good instructors! If I am not mistaken, longest cast that day was well over 800'!
> 
> I remember Mark Edwards daughter easily outcast my sorry butt by over 100'!
> 
> Sandcrab


The world record is just over 900 many tourneys are won with casts under 800 Mark Edwards is a rare exception he throws spinners over 700 
I have been fishing the banks over 40 yrs 98 % of the casters throwing on the beach are throwing less then a 100 yards 

1


----------



## striperone

Just left PLO last night ok weather im there or not test to see whos fn honest with all you **** talkers ,From the end or the pier to the shore its 90 yrds try and hit the rocks if you can with and 8/10 ft rod bet you cant i for one didnt even throw hard got the middle of the parking lot .If you cant hit the rocks stop talking **** im at PLO every fn wendsay only one guy showed that was last week he threw 10 ft solaris hit about the third section of pier oh about 55 yds he stopped talking afte i just flipped it 90 yds learn how to measure before you talk that **** lot of people have big ass mouths but cant do it in person


----------



## Tommy

I have a challenge for ALL of you guys.

Come down to Shallotte NC in two weeks, Sept 6-7, and cast with the Carolina Surfcasters Association. Once and for all you can quiet all doubters and show just how far you can cast on *a measured field*.

It is a lot of fun, we'd be glad to have you.

http://www.carolinasurfcasters.webs.com/

Tommy


----------



## earl of DC

well i kno i can cast with the best of them but i focus more on the accuracy of my cast than the length at this time


----------



## striperone

Earl yeah tru in casting lures,What you been up to?Yeah these people talk alot of crap bruh but dont have a clue how to measure.Most in fact all your long casting comps use 15-18 ft rods period always have for oh about 17 years


----------



## striperone

Hey tommy 
i told them about you bruh but unlike you they have no clue.You still doing it


----------



## striperone

I know this dude Tommy wont say his last name but when it comes to distance casting in the USA hes one of the best if not theee best around fact


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I am just trying for consistent distance - I mock up my rig with the same bottom rig with 4 or 5 oz sinker.
on the rig, I substitute washers to mimic the hooks and bait weight. I figure the air resistance is taken into 
consideration that way also. (IMO).
I mainly practice casting in a STRAIGHT LINE in front of me, not off into the sidelines. 
I don't measure yardage - I just try for the most consistent and accurate casts within my abilities.
which is in no way close to the professionals. I am OTG chunking a 13' generic rod with a Penn 6000 with 20# mono, 40# shock line.
I know that 14 pound line would probably give me more distance, but, I have had so many breakoffs in the past, I just don't trust
myself with it. Thus the 20#.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Tommy said:


> I have a challenge for ALL of you guys.
> 
> Come down to Shallotte NC in two weeks, Sept 6-7, and cast with the Carolina Surfcasters Association. Once and for all you can quiet all doubters and show just how far you can cast on *a measured field*.
> 
> It is a lot of fun, we'd be glad to have you.
> 
> http://www.carolinasurfcasters.webs.com/
> 
> Tommy


I would love to be able to come down to Queen City again but sadly business before pleasure. I used to live off south tryon right after carowinds. Really miss the jack in the box and sonic being right out front.


----------



## earl of DC

striperone said:


> Earl yeah tru in casting lures,What you been up to?Yeah these people talk alot of crap bruh but dont have a clue how to measure.Most in fact all your long casting comps use 15-18 ft rods period always have for oh about 17 years


true that !!!


----------



## Tommy

Mastrbaitr said:


> I would love to be able to come down to Queen City again but sadly business before pleasure. I used to live off south tryon right after carowinds. Really miss the jack in the box and sonic being right out front.


Sorry but the casting contests are held in Shallotte NC not Charlotte.... 

Small town in extreme SE NC about 45 miles south of Wilmington 10 miles from the SC state line. About 30 miles from Myrtle Beach SC.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

striperone said:


> I know this dude Tommy wont say his last name but when it comes to distance casting in the USA hes one of the best if not theee best around fact


Thanks for the accolades striperone. Last name is Farmer and I've done this distance thing for a while now.... 

Tommy


----------



## markedwards

striperone said:


> Just left PLO last night ok weather im there or not test to see whos fn honest with all you **** talkers ,From the end or the pier to the shore its 90 yrds try and hit the rocks if you can with and 8/10 ft rod bet you cant i for one didnt even throw hard got the middle of the parking lot .If you cant hit the rocks stop talking **** im at PLO every fn wendsay only one guy showed that was last week he threw 10 ft solaris hit about the third section of pier oh about 55 yds he stopped talking afte i just flipped it 90 yds learn how to measure before you talk that **** lot of people have big ass mouths but cant do it in person


now lets see i have accepted your challenges and offered to meet you somewhere between our hometowns and yet you won't leave the confines of PLO. then you call anyone else in this thread **** talkers and IMHO you are the **** talker. you claim to cast long yet there is no proof except your claim so i'm calling BS on you. you were invited to SC by tommy who you keep praising and anyone that follows tournament casting knows tommy, larry,and myself however we don't know you now i understand SC is quite a distance so i do believe there is a tournament in the DC area in a few weeks feel free to show up and show them up.then you keep making claims about tournament casters and to a point you're right but those are the upper echelon guys guys in AA class and lower are using their fishing gear just like i said i do now what are you using? is the reason you refuse to leave PLO is because the laws of gravity are suspended there? maybe its because its too far away and that everyone that has accepted your challenges can't get there? well i'll tell what i'm going to do i'm going to take off a wednesday and a thursday (just in case you have something to do on wednesday) and drive 4 hours just to take your money in your backyard which by the way we're back to the 500 dollar bet because i'm not going to drive my car i'm driving my gas guzzling truck and i'm bringing my 8ft uglystick with a baitrunner loaded with braid and hit 400ft then i'm going to bust out my 12ft rod and hit 500ft no pendulum or tournament cast a straight off the ground cast and before i do either of these i want to see you put one out there so get ready because i am coming. and Chris you're right he's ready for the bucket cast.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Tommy said:


> Sorry but the casting contests are held in Shallotte NC not Charlotte....
> 
> Small town in extreme SE NC about 45 miles south of Wilmington 10 miles from the SC state line. About 30 miles from Myrtle Beach SC.
> 
> Tommy


Needs to be in the winter or early spring... I would come then. To busy with fishing and football to go watch sinkers.
Never measured any of my casts. Would like to see what a 100 yard+ sling looks like.


----------



## Tommy

We normally have two tournaments in the spring (march-april) and two in the fall. If you come, you will see casts well in excess of 100 yards, 200 yards and with just a little wind well over 250 yards....

Tommy


----------



## jameswebstersc

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Needs to be in the winter or early spring... I would come then. To busy with fishing and football to go watch sinkers.
> Never measured any of my casts. Would like to see what a 100 yard+ sling looks like.


RJ,
Let's get together this week to surf fish. I will show you 100 yard cast or more.


----------



## QBALL

markedwards said:


> now lets see i have accepted your challenges and offered to meet you somewhere between our hometowns and yet you won't leave the confines of PLO. then you call anyone else in this thread **** talkers and IMHO you are the **** talker. you claim to cast long yet there is no proof except your claim so i'm calling BS on you. you were invited to SC by tommy who you keep praising and anyone that follows tournament casting knows tommy, larry,and myself however we don't know you now i understand SC is quite a distance so i do believe there is a tournament in the DC area in a few weeks feel free to show up and show them up.then you keep making claims about tournament casters and to a point you're right but those are the upper echelon guys guys in AA class and lower are using their fishing gear just like i said i do now what are you using? is the reason you refuse to leave PLO is because the laws of gravity are suspended there? maybe its because its too far away and that everyone that has accepted your challenges can't get there? well i'll tell what i'm going to do i'm going to take off a wednesday and a thursday (just in case you have something to do on wednesday) and drive 4 hours just to take your money in your backyard which by the way we're back to the 500 dollar bet because i'm not going to drive my car i'm driving my gas guzzling truck and i'm bringing my 8ft uglystick with a baitrunner loaded with braid and hit 400ft then i'm going to bust out my 12ft rod and hit 500ft no pendulum or tournament cast a straight off the ground cast and before i do either of these i want to see you put one out there so get ready because i am coming. and Chris you're right he's ready for the bucket cast.



opcorn:


mr edwards whats the exact date for the wednesday you are coming? i think i need to call in sick that day. i do believe i really wanna see this.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

I'm just curious about the bucket cast.....opcorn:


----------



## 1obxnut

Mastrbaitr said:


> I'm just curious about the bucket cast.....opcorn:


check PM..LOL


----------

